# Concerning knives



## hakanistics

Hi there!
So, while living here (kuwait) for the past couple of years, I've built quite the collection of switch blades and butterfly knives, however it seems that I'll be permanently moving to Egypt.
I was wondering if it's illegal for me to take these knives with me in my checked luggage from kuwait to egypt? (i.e. will I face problems in either airport?)
If I'm simply not allowed to take the collection through the airports, am I allowed to DHL/Fedex it over or will customs confiscate them?
Also what are the laws in Egypt concerning owning these items? (I never carry them on person, I'm only a collector, so it's just a matter of owning them.)
I really don't want to leave them behind, they took much money and time to collect, and my flight is in a few days, so any information would be much appreciated.
Thanks all,
Hakan.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome

I have no idea what the law is on brining knifes into Egypt, however
If you have a large collection they say that you are brining them into sell and they will slap a heavy tax on them and the same applies if you fedex them.
Why not check the Egyptian embassy website they may be able to help you

Maiden


----------



## Horus

Welcome aboard

If you wish to import items via DHL into Egypt here is a list of prohibited items:

DHL | Express Import Guidelines | English

Here is Cairo Airport Security

Cairo International Airport-Security

Hopefully that will help you and you are able to be reunited with your wonderful collection of weapons


----------



## Whiskey96

I also have a collection of knives/swords/balisongs here...
I had no problems bringing them into Egypt *In My Hold Luggage..!!*
Just remember that balisongs and any other knife, in fact, carries a mandatory
3-5 years in prison if you are caught carrying, so make sure they are in a secure
container, and obviously not everyday carry.....


----------



## Horus

...there's me I only collect flowering plants and worry about importing some seed


----------



## hakanistics

Fantastic! Thank you all for your courteous, helpful, and speedy responses.
It seems like I'll be going ahead with the second smartest choice, which is to encase them all in separate glass containers and have my colleague ship them to me a couple at a time.
Thanks a lot for all the info people, and I'll be sure to post the results of this experience soon such that all other collectors may benefit.
Wish me luck!
Hakan.


----------



## Whiskey96

Horus said:


> ...there's me I only collect flowering plants and worry about importing some seed


And there's me thinking you were a "Shrinking Violet".....


----------

